# Union Pacific #844 Build



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the wheel castings today from Bob Thon(Roberts Lines). He has these Boxpox castings, about 2 3/4" . Have a good stub on the
back to grab ahold of it in the lathe. Will take off as little as I can, just enough to make a flange. 844 has 80" drivers, that works out to
about 2.7586 in 1/29 scale, the wheels average out to 2.78 on the face and 2.857 on the flange. Two flanges equal .160(G1MRA Standards), 

so that gets me to 2.69 diameter on the tread, right? Off just .06, so that is darned close! Plus, no one else has these, that I know of. 
Only $10 each! He has axles also and I got a nice size motor for $20.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Like it Jerry,if you are going to build a loco build a BIG one. 
Regards 
David


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be keeping an eye on this one Jerry


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

nice drivers, how do you get in touch with Roberts Lines?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

His email is: [email protected] 
Nice guy to deal with.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, I cannot tell what metal they are made from, but have you considered making tires from nickel silver with the flanges, and pressing them on the castings? If that is cast metal, it might give you pitting and pickup problems, and might be kind of soft. 

As an added benefit, you could then make the wheels the exact prototype diameter. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob said they were just a bit softer than iron. This is what he said: 
'The wheels are cast with a metal called ZR-1. It is a Zinc/Aluminum mix. The result is the metal is about 6% less hard than cast iron. Very good material for drive wheels.' 
He has a Challenger with them that he has run a lot and it weighs 80 lbs(all metal) and shows no wear. So I think I should be fine. I build more than I run! He did mention putting tires on them, but I am not going to bother.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Nice wheels. I'll be watching for more.


----------

